# jasper the afghan hound



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

he's such a handsome dog!

before we started









in the tub! don't worry, i'm not making him stay like that for entertainment, he's soaking in flea shampoo









and the finished product.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

He's very handsome when he's all done


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, he's beautiful! I saw my first real-life Afghan in Petsmart a few weeks ago, but I have to say this one is much prettier


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Afghan lovers all over would shoot me but I wish they would trim off those little yucky beards they just look smelly and gross to me. The rest of the dog is very beautiful. Waaaaay to high maintenance for me though.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree, I mean Snoopy's beard even isn't that long and it annoys me because every time he gets a drink his whole beard is drenched.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Are you sure that second pose wasn't just for amusement? Cause it's pretty funny, lol! In that particular picture, Jasper looks like the villian in a Dr. Suess book...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

That's why I like having a beardless dog. Sometimes chest hairs and ear hairs get stuck in his mouth, but the chin hairs are short. No long nose or forehead hairs to grow into his eyes, either.

Jasper is gorgeous. I would have had to name him Fabio.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> Afghan lovers all over would shoot me but I wish they would trim off those little yucky beards they just look smelly and gross to me. The rest of the dog is very beautiful. Waaaaay to high maintenance for me though.


Ack, I wouldn't have even noticed the scraggly beard...I was in awe of the long, silky blonde hair...now all I can see is the beard!

I think the one in Petsmart did have the beard shaved...it also had most of the body clipped close. I think I would have noticed a beard like that in person lol


----------



## IrishButterfly (Sep 24, 2007)

Handsome!! His fur looks so soft.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I didn't notice the beard, either. Now I just picture Mick Mars from Motley Crue and his creepy little catfish whiskers.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

Lorina said:


> That's why I like having a beardless dog. Sometimes chest hairs and ear hairs get stuck in his mouth, but the chin hairs are short. No long nose or forehead hairs to grow into his eyes, either.
> 
> Jasper is gorgeous. I would have had to name him Fabio.


fabio would have been a great name for him! 

i'm not too fond of his beard either. and he is always eating his ear hair. i wish she would keep him slightly shorter cause this time he came in and he had one giant massive tight mat on one of his haunches. but luckily he's VERY good about the pulling and combing. i'm jealous he has prettier hair than i do! lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I didn't notice the beard, either. Now I just picture Mick Mars from Motley Crue and his creepy little catfish whiskers.


LOL That one really cracked me up. LOL When the Afghan hounds go in the breed ring all I want to do is rush out with a cordless clipper and give them all a quick "ZIP!" and rush back out. What purpose could there be to that yucky little beard?


----------

